# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  باید روزی 15 ساعت بخونم تا موفق شم؟

## Elahe_97

من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه

----------


## Elahe_97

خواستم برم پيش يه مشاور خوب كه تا كنكور باهام باشه و درس خوندنمو كنترل كنه ولي سالي٦ ميليون ميگيره توانايي ماليمون تا اين حد نيست

----------


## mohammad1397

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


آره خیلی سخت شده غیرحضوری بردارمنم حداکثر11ساعت میتونم بخونم هرکی یه توانایی داره

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


همش کشکه ما تو مدرسمون داشتیم میگفتن 18 ساعت درس میخونه از اخر هم هیچ پخی نشد دوستم زیر 200 شد حداکثر 12 ساعت میخوند

----------


## hamed70t

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


مگه نمیگه سال اول قبول نمیشی؟ اصلا راست میگه ، یه بار هست شما یه سال روزی 10 ساعت خونده باشی و کلی پیشرفت کرده باشی و سال بعدش با اطمینان قبول شی ، یه بارم هست امسال نخونی سال بعدتم بشه مثل امسال ؛ توکلت به خدا باشه و نهایت تلاشتو بکن اگه شد که خدا رو صد هزار مرتبه شکر همین امسال میرسی به رشته ی دلخواهت اگه هم نشد بازم برای سال بعد حسابی و آماده میشی و خیالت راحت میشه

----------


## navidm46

دنبال فرار از درس نباش 
با عرض معذرت برو مثل خر بخون
منم همین کارو میکنم 
ناراحت نشو

----------


## hamed70t

> چرت مگو دنبال فرار از درس نباش 
> با عرض معذرت برو بتمرگ مثل خر بخون تا پاره شی 
> منم همین کارو میکنم 
> ناراحت نشو


دو تا آجرم من دم دست دارم میخوای بدم بکوب سرش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elahe_97

> چرت مگو دنبال فرار از درس نباش 
> با عرض معذرت برو بتمرگ مثل خر بخون تا پاره شی 
> منم همین کارو میکنم 
> ناراحت نشو


من ميگم همينكارو بكنم ولي ميگن نه قبول نميشي و دير شده و از اين حرفا

----------


## hamed70t

> من ميگم همينكارو بكنم ولي ميگن نه قبول نميشي و دير شده و از اين حرفا


نه شما باهمه ی توانت بخون

----------


## reza__sh

بله شما دیر شروع کردین و دیگه فایده ای نداره :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Healer

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


مثال نقض دوستم
از مهر شروع کرد قبلش رسما صفر کیلومتر
اما خوندا
روزای مدرسه ۵تا۶ساعت
آزاد ۱۰ تا۱۲
رتبشم ۵۰۰
پزشکی تبریز
مشاورم نداشت
یعنی هیچ کس انتظار نداشت اون بتونه حتی چهار رقمی بیاره
یا آقا محمد فاضلی مال تاپیک بغلی  :Yahoo (4): 
رتبه ۲۷۱

----------


## Chandler Bing

احتمال موفقیت وقتی هیچ تلاشی نکنی صفره
 اما اگر تلاشتو بکنی و الکی به این حرفای چرت و پرت گوش نکنی میتونی قبول شی
 جو سال چهارم سمیه اصلا به این حرفا توجهی نکن

----------


## علی..

فقط پیش اون مشاورنروچون مشاوری که بلدنیست روحیه بده به دردهیچی نمیخوره،درسته سخته ازالآن بخونی وقبول شی ولی تلاشتوکن وسال بعد باگفته مشاورت به نتیجه برس امسال نخونی سال بعدهیچی نیست واتفاقاغیرحضوری برداشتم غیرحضوری بدنیست ولی اگه هدف اصلیت سال بعده برومدرسه هم بابچه هاهستی ومدرسه استراحتته وبیاخونه6ساعت بخون،3سال کنکوردادم امسال رفتم دانشگاه پزشکی نه امایه رشتروانتخاب کردم رفتم سال اول17000سال بعد11000سال بعد7000دیگه نمیتونستم بمونم به خاطرهمین رفتم

----------


## Elahe_97

> بله شما دیر شروع کردین و دیگه فایده ای نداره


ممنون از روحيه دادنتون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## علی..

وبعضی هاخوندن وشده شماهم میتونی یکیش باشی پس تلاشتوبکن،منم این3سال نیاوردم چون کلی راه هارفتم ونشدواقعاکلی راه رفتم والآن خودم یه مشاورم!توتلاشتوکن...

----------


## Aydiny

:Yahoo (4):  ببخشیدا ولی هردوتاشون ... خوردن.شما روزی هشت تا ده ساعت بخون ولی تا اخرش بخون اگه دو رقمی یا سه رقمی نشدی بیا هرچی میخوای بگو

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_97


من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


باید زنده بمونی تا موفق شی! 
اون آقایی هم که به شما اینو گفته یه انسان کلاش، بی مصرف دروغگوی پول دوست بوده که داره از آب گل آلود ماهی می گیره. به نصیحت من گوش کن و دیگه طرف این آدم نرو.
بهت اطمینان میدم که همچین حرفی مطلقا درست نیست. خواهش میکنم فریب نخور. 
شما میانگین 10 ساعت بخون قطعا یقینا حتما هر رشته ای رو قبول میشی.*

----------


## Fawzi

اصلا به حرفشون نگوش خواهری .. :Yahoo (75):  چرت وپرت میگن . تو تمام توانت رو بزار ..میگی 12ساعت میتونی بخووووونی؟خب چی ازین بهتر ..خیلیم عاااااالی ...  ببین اگه فکرتو روی این موضوع بچرخونی که نمیشه پس بدون مغزتم با این طرز تفکرت باورش میشه ک نمیتونی !!! ... تووووو وقتی هدفت مشخص باشه و تمام جون و ارادتو بزاری براش ،حتما میتونی موفق شی ..فقط تلااااااااشه ک آدما رو ازهم تفکیک میکنه ... حتما آزمونم ثبت نام کن و خودتو بسنج ...مشاوری که گرفتی و باهاش حرفیدی از طرز افکارش معلومه اصن دوهزاریش نیافتاده کنکور چیه و راهش این نیست ..اون رتبه برترم تولوخودا خط بکش روش ... اون دیگه کیه..مرده شور افکار خزشو ببرن آخهه !!!-___- 

خواهری فکرتو + نگه دار و تلاش کن تو میتونی تو میتونی چون میخوای ! پس تلاش کنن^_*

----------


## magicboy

میگم نخون یه وقت قبول نشی زحماتت هدر میره شرمنده خودت میشی  :Yahoo (21): 
اگر با خوندن قبول نشی با نخوندنم نمیشی

----------


## roc

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


خانم شما یه کاری بکنید 

1. نا امید نباشید  که خدا اصلا خوشش نمیاد 

2. برای رشته تجربی زیست مهمه  و درسته  پس روی زیست مانور بدید 

یعنی زیستو ممثلا امروز تا صفحه 8 بخونید بعد 

فردا بیاید همون 8 صفحه رو مرور کنید  دوباره 8 صفحه دیگه مرور کنید 

پس فردا بیایید 16 صفحه ای رو که تا الان خوندید رو دوباره مرور کنید بعد 8 صفحه دیگه اظافه کنید و همین طور 

در کنار این مرور تست هم بزنید 

تعداد صفحات رو  میتونید حتی یک صفحه یا هر چند تا که خواستین بکنین 

اینطوری به طور بی سابقه مرور تون تو یه ماه بیش از 600 بار میشه 

2. ریاضی مهمترین درس بعد زیسته و باور کنید این امار رو که میگم واقعیه 
با زدن هر تست ریاضی ا ز نصف داوطلبا میفتید جولو 

3. یه روش برنامه ریضی هست که تو پست بعدی می نویسم ازش برای بقیه درسا استفاده کنید

----------


## reza__sh

> ممنون از روحيه دادنتون


ببین آبجی وقتی خودت میدونی که میشه پس دیگه چرا الکی استرس به خودت وارد میکنی میگی نمیشه
من آدم میشناسم از عید نشست خوند و 3 رقمی شد

----------


## pouryamorovati

هه؟ اون مشاوری که اینو گفته معلومه که زیاد وارد نیس

من خیلیا رو میشناسم از عید شروع کردن سه رقمی هم اوردن 

فقط فقط فقط اعتماد به نفس

باید بدونی که خیلی بزرگ تر از این حرفایی و غیر ممکنی برات وجود نداره...


بعدشم به خیلی مسایل بستگی داره 

ساعت مطالعه کااااااملا فرق میکنه یکی تو نیم ساعت میفهمه یکی تو ده ساعت

12 ساعتم کم نیست

در ضمن به پایه هم بستگی داره

. اصلا هم استرس نداشته باش فوقش یه سال پشت کنکور میمونی

موفق باشی

----------


## Hellish

عی بابا

این مشاورا هم دوکون باز کردن سر کیسه میکنن

مشاور کیلو چنده من کیلو چندم اون کیلو چنده

الان من بهت بگم قبول نمیشی افسرده میشی؟؟

بگم قبول میشی روحیه میگیری؟؟

خب این غلطه....در این حد تاثیر پذیری غلطه

نهایت تلاشت رو بکن...اینقدرم به نتیجه فکررر نکن


تلااااااش کن



تلاش برای رسیدن به هدف از خوده رسیدن به هدف مهم تره

----------


## s-1998

این مشاورت دقیقا کی یوده؟!
پوردستمالچی حضوری ۴۳۰۰میگیره
دیبازر حضوری ۴۶۰۰میگیره

ببخشید ولی این مشاور شما مثله مشاور سال پیش من الکی ۷تومن گرفت خیلی شیک بعد عید کلا غیب شد دقیقا وقتی که منم بریدم نبود.به معنی واقعی کلمه این جور آدم ها افتضاحن...از نظرم مشاوری که الان این جوری روحیتو خراب کنه قطعا بدردت نمیخوره..

ببین خود پوردستمالچی هم میگفت روزای مدرسه ۴-۶
روزای تعطیل ۱۰-۱۲

۱۵ساعت هر روز هفته؟؟!؟!

بعد شما بیشتر رتبه های برتر رو ببین..
حتی رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰
ببین چندتاشون مدرسه نمیرفتن..
عموما پشت کنکوری ها با این که وقت بیشتری هم دارن امارشون توی رتبه های برتر کمتره...

از الانم واقعا دیر نیست....آقای محمد فاظلی از آبان شروع کردن شدن رتبه ی ۲۷۱

خیلی های دیگه هم همین طور.

بشین درستو بخون..تو الان در حدی وقت داری که حتی تک رقمی و دورقمی بشی..

امیدوارم خیلی جدی شروع کنی..وگرنه وایسا ببین بعد کنکور خودت به این حرف من میرسی که ۹ماه واقعا زمان کافیه هست




Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahdi2015

هنوز اول مهره این دیگه چه تاپیکیه  :Yahoo (21):  معلومه که میشه آخه اینم سوال کردن داره ؟ روزی 15 ساعت؟ 8 ساعت خوابه یه ساعتم شام و ناهار و صبحانه ... ولی کی دستشویی آخه  :Yahoo (4):  چه چیزایی می بینیم ...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

بابا تورو خدا ول کن این حرفا رو.....خاک تو سر اون مشاوری کنم که این حرف رو بهت گفته...برو بهش بگواقا یا خانم محترم من از الان تا کنکور بیش از 9 ماه وقت دارم تو مدت 9 ماه بچه تو شکم مادرش کامل می شه و بدنیا می یاد حالا من نمی تونم تو این مدت درس بخونم و رشته دلخواه قبول شم...کنکور تجربی رو کردن غول....دیدن نمی تونن از کنکور ریاضی و انسانی واسه خودشون دکان باز کنن اومدن می گن کنکور تجربی سخته... پزشکی قبول شدن سخته ....بدون مشاور نمی شه پزشکی قبول شد....پزشکی رو کردن یه هدف غیر قابل دسترس....تو همین انجمن اقای محمد بابایی تو مدت همین 9 ماه از رتبه 4رقمی تبدیل به رتبه نزدیک به تک رقمی شد.....کنکور یعنی اراده....همین اول راه بیای چنین حرفایی بزنی وای به اخرش...پزشکی قبول شدن هم فقط اراده و درس خوندن می خواد بقیش کشکه...

----------


## Forgotten

یارو مشاور بوده ؟!!

15 ساعت ؟!! چه خبره ! شما با روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه مفید ( واقعا مفید ) میتونید رتبه عالی رو کسب کنید همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره

----------


## mahdi2015

نمیدونم این رو از کی شنیدم ولی یه بنده خدایی می گفت:
کنکور مثل یه تونل تاریکه که به روشنایی ختم میشه و اطراف این تونل پر از مار و عقرب و ... هست که باید سرتون رو بندازید پایین و به سمت روشنایی حرکت کنید .
من هر وقت چرت و پرت می شنوم این تشبیه میاد تو ذهنم ...

----------


## roc

روش برنامه ریزی :

1. چند تا اچهار رو وردار  
از درازا به هم وصل کن 

2. توش به تعداد درسی که داری سوتون بندی کن با فاصله یکسان 

3. یه خط برای درست کردن یه ردیف  بکش  

4. توی ردیف بالا اسم تمام درسا تو بنویس  زیست  ا  ریاضی ا و ............................

5. زیر این خط ردیف به تعداد روز های هر ماه ردیف جدا کن  ( 30 تا )

6. حالا  مبحث  هایی از هر کتاب رو که می خوایی توی یه ماه بخونی  زیر هر درس بنویس 

مثلا من مخوام روز اول ماه از کتاب فیزیک  3 مبحث  محاسبه ظرفیت خازن رو بخونم 

بعدش تو همون روز  اول ماه  از کتاب شیمی 3 می خوام مبحث موازنه کردن رو بخونم  و ............................

ببین به کلمه مبحث دقت کن  مبحث بخشی از یک فصل تو کتاب  مثلا شیمی سه فصل  استو کیومتری خیلی مباحث داره مثلا یکیشم موازنه است

7. سعی کن تو یه روز از هر درسی یه مبحث کو چولو داشته باشی 

8. اینجوری میتونی حتی سومم تموم کنی 

9. ببین در وهله اول این بر نامه ریزی ممکنه کار سخت بیهوده یا حتی  بی مصرفی به نظر برسه 
و مدام وسوسه بشی که بابا ولش کن به جای نوشتن این برنامه  برم به درسام برسم 
اگر این فکر امد به سراغت  اصلا بهش فکر نکن  برو این برنام رو درست کن 
برای این برنامه ریزی حتی اگه یه روزم وقت بزاری در عوض سه روز جلو میفتی  مطمین باش 

10. این کتاب رو هم بخون به درت میخوره 

*قورباغه ات را قورت بده*اون روش زیستو حتما امتحان کنی ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا  با اون روش کل کتاب عین یه عکس میره تو حافضت 

در بین هر دو ساعت یک ربع تفریح حتما لازمه ا
اگر برنامه ریزی باست کنگ بود بگو بیشتر تو ضیح میدم 


وقتی هم خانم دکتر شدی  مارو هم یه ویزیت رایگان بکن

----------


## ali.rhm97

با برنامه و منظم بخون خیلی ام شدنیه

----------


## mahdi2015

من اعصابم به هم می ریزه وقتی این نامردیای کنکور رو می بینم ... یه کسایی مشاور میشن که دو دوتا چارتا بلد نیستن ... اینکه یه مشاور 6 میلیون پول بگیره هم درک نمی کنم این دیگه لابد میاد به جات درسم می خونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

> من اعصابم به هم می ریزه وقتی این نامردیای کنکور رو می بینم ... یه کسایی مشاور میشن که دو دوتا چارتا بلد نیستن ... اینکه یه مشاور 6 میلیون پول بگیره هم درک نمی کنم این دیگه لابد میاد به جات درسم می خونه


خدا ازشون نگذره

----------


## KEVIN

> من ميگم همينكارو بكنم ولي ميگن نه قبول نميشي و دير شده و از اين حرفا


سلام............اینا همه کشکه...........از همین الان که شروع کنی حتی از یه ماه دیگه هم شروع کنی راحت قبولی.........ببین راحتااااااا..........فقط فرق تو با اونی که از تابستون شروع کرده تو 2 یا 3 ساعت مطالعه ی بیشتره......حرص نخور بشین بخون قبولی

----------


## payam_74

دوست من سینا اکبری سال آخر خوب خوند ۵ منطقه ۲ شد روزی ۸ ۹ ساعت میخوند...یا دوستی داشتم فقط سال آخر خوند ۱۹۰۰ منطقه ۲ تجربی اورد روزی ۹ ۱۰ میخوند...اینو بدون بالای ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت مفید نداریم ... هر کی میگه ۱۸ ساعت میخونم مطمین باش فرداش خوب نمیخونه ...مهم میانگینه ...که اونم  ۱۰ ۹ نگه داری عالیه ...یکم به ذهن و منطق خودت رجوع کن نه به حرف دیگران :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeedkh76

روز های مدرسه 6 ساعت
روز های تعطیل 10 تا 12 ساعت
این استانداردشه و اکثر بچه هایی هم که باهاشون در ارتباط بودم و همه هم پزشکی آوردن (شیراز) در همین نرم بودن
ساعت مطالعه چندان تاثیری نداره
سراغ دارم با 16 ساعت خراب کرده و یکیم با 8 9 ساعت پزشکی خوب آورده
کیفیت کار رو ببرید بالا و کمیت هم تا جایی که توانایی های جسمانی تون بهتون اجازه میده
شاید بیشتر از 10 ساعت خوندن اصن بهتون آسیب بزنه
استاندارد خودتون رو پیدا کنید و اجراش کنید
ساعتای نجومی اکثرا و عملا غیرقابل اجرا،غیر منطقی و حتی پیشنهاد اون ها غیر مسئولانست

----------


## Elahe_97

> روش برنامه ریزی :
> 
> 1. چند تا اچهار رو وردار  
> از درازا به هم وصل کن 
> 
> 2. توش به تعداد درسی که داری سوتون بندی کن با فاصله یکسان 
> 
> 3. یه خط برای درست کردن یه ردیف  بکش  
> 
> ...


ممنون بابت راهنمايي حتما سعي ميكنم اجراش كنم

----------


## roc

> ممنون بابت راهنمايي حتما سعي ميكنم اجراش كنم


سعی میکنم نداریم خانوم حتما باید اجراش کنی 

به خودتون باگفت قید های اجباری روحیه و التزام بدید

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*عمق مطلب خیلی مهم تره هااااااا تا ساعت...

سعی کن هر روز حجیم تر و با کیفیت تر کار کنی... با ساعت خودت رو گول نزن*

----------


## dorsa20

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه



برا بار100 ام عرض میکنم
ایه نازل نشده هر کی 12 به بالا بخونه قبوله
اقا جان شخصیت درسی هرکس رو فقط و فقط خودش میدونه و باید به اون عمل کنه
تمام

----------


## mahdi.sniper

بهترین خودت باش...
این فقط یه شعار نیست.
بیخیال این که بقیه چی میگن و چیکار میکنن
تو خودت باش
نهایتش اینه که یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور دیگه
به درک
سعی کن هرچی در توانته به کار ببری
و به حرف این و اونم توجه نکن
مطمئن باش میتونی قبول بشی
با روزی 5 ساعتشم میتونی
فقط نا امید نشو...از حرکت نایست
موفق باشی

----------


## zahra.2015

*تو16ساعتم بخونی وقتی عمق مطلب نگیری چ فایده داره کیفیت مهم ن کمیت یکی 8ساعت درس میخونه اما انقد عمقی میخونه ک با ی مرور ساده همه چی یادش میاد یکی15ساعت میخونه اما هیچی ب هیچی هر چند ساعت میخونی عمیق و مفهومی و تو ی کلمه مفید بخون چ 8ساعت چ 16ساعت*

----------


## hamed-corpo

طبق محاسبات انجامی بنده ، شانس قبولی شما در دندان پزشکی چیزی بین -3 تا -33.33 درصد هستش  :Yahoo (21): 


شما مگه با حرف دیگران اومدین تو این رشته که حالا با حرف اونا ناامید بشین ؟

مگه دیگران به شما گفتن عاشق دندان پزشکی بشو !

خواهر من وقتی هدفی داری 2 تا وظیفه رو دوشت میفته

اول اینکه تا اخر توانت ( حتی اگه اون توانت 5 دقیقه باشه ) تلاش کن

دوم اینکه چشماتو رو هر چیزی به غیر هدفت ببند تا کام دلت برآید 


موفق باشی

----------


## Mojgan*M

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه



نا امید شدن ب کنار
ولی حداقل تا جایی که میتونی تلاش کن بعدا نگی ب حرف بقیه بودم و اشتبا کردم و اینا
خیلیام تو کنکور دوم موفق بودم همه پزشکا که بار اول پزشکی قبول نشدن
حتی اگه نتیجت اونی که میخوای نشه از خیلیای دیگه جلو میافتی -___-
ولی الان وقت ناامیدی نیست تازه اول راهی برنامتو بریز و بخون حتما قبول میشی اگ اراده داشته باشی

----------


## Irandokht

دوست عزيز اتفاقا اين مدل درس خوندن به شدت اشتباهه رتبه ٦٠٠ كنكور رو من باهاش صحبت ميكردم حتي ميگفت در هفته نيم روز استراحت مي كرده! 
شما تا جايي كه ميتوني درس بخون ولي بايد حواست باشه نبري!! روزي ١٥ ساعت واقعا خيليه! مغز خسته ميشه! شما أهسته و پيوسته برو جلو 
البته يه چيزي بگم غيرحضوري گرفتن قطعا كار درستي نيس البته اگه دبيراي مدرستون خوب باشن خيلي ميتونن تو درسايي مثل فيزيك ى شيمي تاثير گذار باشن 
مدرسه ما قبولي خيلي داشت رتبه ها ي ٥٠٠ ٥٤٠ و اينا دانش اموزايي بودن كه روزاي تعطيل ١٤ ساعت روزاي مدرسه ٧ ساعت ميخوندن

----------


## mostafa181

امیدوارم این حرف هایی که میزنین برای قانع کردن خودتون که شاید درس نمیخونین نباشه چون این حرف ها رو اصولا آدم هایی میزنن که درس نمیخونن و همش دنبال بهانه های الکی اند (ببخشید ها که حرفم رو رک زدم :Yahoo (21): )
 شما اگه طبق حرف خودتون 12 ساعت خوندی و موفق نشدی به زمین و زمان فخش بده  :Yahoo (10): 
مطمئنا روزی 12 ساعت خیلیی زیاده من شب امتحان نهایی هم 12 ساعت نخوندم شاید شما هم بتونی 12 ساعت بخونی ولی دووم نداره و زوودی خسته میشی اگه تونستی ادامه بدی هم خیلییی عالی 
خلاصه کلام شما اگه روزی 7-8 ساعت بخونین موفق میشین ولی به شرطی که دست دست نکنین و ار همین الان شروع کنید 
به امید رستگاری  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## POOYAE

یعنی عامل شکست و بدبختی 99% کنکوری ها همین ساعت مطالعه س . آیا میشه در روز بیشتر از 24 ساعت درس خوند ؟ نه که نمیشه  :Yahoo (21):  زیاد به ساعت مطالعه توجه نکنید . شخصی میره 1 ریاضی میخونه مطلب رو میگیره اما شخصی 3 ساعت همون مطلب رو میخونه بازم لنگ میزنه  :Yahoo (21):  هر چند ساعت که میخونید لطف کنید با کیفیت بخونید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

یه ماه بیشتر نمیتونی اینجوری بخونی بعدش زده  میشی

----------


## Saeedza160

خیلی اعصابم خورد شد.حیف که مدیرای انجمن دستامو بستن وگر نه.....((پویا مارمولک))
نمیدونم چه جو سمی هست راه افتاده مخصوصا تو شهرای بزرگ.طرف از دانشگاه آزاد اخراج شده چون شیرین زبونه و پدر مادرا و بعضی کنکوریای سطحی نگرو گول میزنه شده بهترین مشاور شیراز.رتبه برترا که هیچی تو تابستون یکیشون اومد مدرسه به جای اینکه به سوالای ما جواب بده گفت میدونین که بدون مشاوره و اینا نمیشه و.....بعدشم  ورقه مشاورشو تو کلاس پخش کرد گفت هر کی خواست بیاد.البته آدمای با معرفتم توشون هستن .

----------


## Saeedza160

> یه ماه بیشتر نمیتونی اینجوری بخونی بعدش زده  میشی


آقا یه نسخه واسه همه نپیچ.پس رتبه های برتر میانگین 5-6 ساعت میخوندن حتما؟شنیدم سارا همتی دوران جمعبندیش2500تا تست میزده

----------


## Mr.mTf

> یارو مشاور بوده ؟!!
> 
> 15 ساعت ؟!! چه خبره ! شما با روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه مفید ( واقعا مفید ) میتونید رتبه عالی رو کسب کنید همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره


اتفاقا مشاوره و خیلی هم وارد...البته از نظر دوز و کلک بازی که روش کار 80 درصد مشاوراس
با این سطح از حرفه ای گری مسلما قدم بعدی این مشاور اینکه 
با اینکه دیره ولی من میتونم یه برنامه بدم که حتما  :Yahoo (21):  موفق شی ...اونم با 12 ساعت 
مدرسه هم که خوبه بری  :Yahoo (21): ...ولی فقط با برنامه من ...و دی وی دی هایی که من میگم  :Yahoo (40):  
وگرنه با 15 ساعتم هیچی نمیشی

----------


## soroush97s

نه اینطوریا نیس با روزی 12 ساعت خوندن قبول میشی فقط امروز فردا نکن از همین شروع  کن تا  دیر نشده

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_97


ممنون از روحيه دادنتون 


ناامید نش.و بخون ما قوانین رو زیر پا میذاریم 
عهد ببند ی معجزه باشی.. 
حالا برو تلاش کن 
منم از امروز شروع میکنم ...._

----------


## mohammad.sa

بخون بهشون ثابت کن با ۱۰ساعت میشه سه رقمی شد

----------


## mohammad.sa

موفق باشی ایشالا

----------


## Mr.mTf

تاپیکت کنجکاو کرد منو تا یه حساب کتاب کنم که برا ی رتبه واسه پزشکی دولتی چن ساعت مطالعه لازمه
جالبه بهت بگم که به عدد 2000 ساعت رسیدم
چیزی که با 10 ساعت تو 200 روز و با 12 ساعت تو 160 روز تموم میشه
و از الان تا کنکور حدود 270 روز باقی مونده  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## arisa

اقای اروین فکر کنم گفته بودن روزی 8 ساعت می خوندن

----------


## APEX PREDATOR

چه چیزایی که نمیبینه آدم  :Yahoo (4): 

کنکور رو زیادی بزرگش کردن.با برنامه ریزی و تمرکز،روزی 7، 8 ساعت میانگین بخونی قطعاً ی رتبه خوب،ی رشته خوب و ی دانشگاه خوب رو میاری.به این چرت و پرتا نباید اهمیت داد.

----------


## hramiri

لعنت  به  جماعت  بی سوادی  که  اسم  مشاور  روخراب  کردن

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

الان میدونی چندمه؟8مهر
میدونی کی شروع کردم؟15شهریور
میدونی اون مشاور کیه؟یه کسی که هر چی فحشِ حاصل از ترکیب و اشتقاق و سرواژه سازی هست حقشه. :Yahoo (4): 
بخدا من میرم مدرسه تا یازده بیشتر نمیتونم بیدار بمونم و خیلی بخونم 5ساعت
روز تعطیل هم 12ساعت
و میدونم چون اینجوری راحتم اگه خدا بخواد ممکنه موفق شم
اصن اومدم دیدم تایپو فک کردم یکی تایپکای بعد عید 95رو بالا آورده.اصلا باورم نشد
برو بخون بدون مشاور

----------


## hadi r

به نظر من هر چی کمتر درس بخونی و بازده یادگیری بیشتر باشه بهتر از کسیست که بیشتر درس میخونه و بازده یاد گیریش کمتره

----------


## hadi r

راستی کنکور 96 چندم تیر برگزار میشه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*15ساعت که خیلیه ....نشت میکنه ، هر چی خوندی و تمرین کردی به باد میره.....11ساعت درست بخون دندونسازی ;-)هم قبول میشی......
.
.
.
.*

----------


## saeedkh76

> تاپیکت کنجکاو کرد منو تا یه حساب کتاب کنم که برا ی رتبه واسه پزشکی دولتی چن ساعت مطالعه لازمه
> جالبه بهت بگم که به عدد 2000 ساعت رسیدم
> چیزی که با 10 ساعت تو 200 روز و با 12 ساعت تو 160 روز تموم میشه
> و از الان تا کنکور حدود 270 روز باقی مونده


چطوری یه 2000 رسیدین؟ :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeedza160

> چطوری یه 2000 رسیدین؟


حالا کمه یا زیاد؟

----------


## shima1372

*سلام دوست عزیز, شما باید حتما مدرسه برید و استراتژی خاصی انتخواب کنید, حتما به کلاس برید قبل درس دادن معلم روزنامه وار پیش خانی کنید بعد که معلم شروع به درس دادن کرد خوب گوش بدید, شما اینطوری درسی که تایم بزارید تو خونه اموزش ببینین با حواس جمع تو کلاس نصف تایم خونرو میزارید و خوب گوش میدید و آموزش میبینید, بعد که خونه برگشتید شروع به تمرین و تست از اون مبحث کنید , خوب گوش کنین نصیحت منو به هیچ وجه غیر حضوری نگیرید .*

----------


## shima1372

*به سایت آقای دکتر علیرضا افشار هم حتما سر بزن, فایل های صوتی همایش هاشو خوب گوش بده تا به جواب سوال هات برسی*

----------


## seyed_ali

سلام دوست عزیز.
در مورد اینکه چند ساعت بخونی تا بتونی موفق بشی میخواستم چند مطلب بهت یادآوری بکنم
اول اینکه خیلی به کمیت تاکید نکن.درسته که ساعت مطاله بالا خوبه اما مهم تر از ان کیفیت در مطالعه است 
مطلب دوم اینکه شما نمیتوانی به سرعت به مطالعه روزی 15 ساعت در روز برسی.توصیه میشود که روزهایی که مدرسه میروید روزانه 6-7 و زوهایی که مدرسه نمیروید 10-12 ساعت مطالعه بکنید

----------


## Mr.mTf

> چطوری یه 2000 رسیدین؟


تعداد صفحاتی که خونده میشه و تعداد تست هایی که زده میشه ضربدر وقت مورد نیازشون....
فارغ از بحث جمع ببندی  :Yahoo (116):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

کل این ادم های که اینجوری میگن بعد یه مدت میبرن عزیزم نه ماه هست تو فوقش یه ماه بتونی بخونی 15 ساعت

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

ساعت مطالعه بستگی به خود ادم داره یکی میاد تو 15 ساعت حجمی رو میخونه بقیه تو 8 ساعت میخونن... به این چیزا توجه نکن.. بخون و خودت باش و بقیه رو دایورت کن  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

> *به سایت آقای دکتر علیرضا افشار هم حتما سر بزن, فایل های صوتی همایش هاشو خوب گوش بده تا به جواب سوال هات برسی*


همینی که ایشون فرمود کانال تلگرام هم دارن  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## khaan

کسی از الان با 12 ساعت شروع کنه خیلی زود کم میاره. 15 ساعت قرار نیست کسی درس بخونه حتی در جمع بندی

----------


## sam-n

من اگه قرار باشه روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونم قید موفقیت رو میزنم... دوست عزیز از الان تا کنکور بیشتر از 9 ماه فرصت هست روزی 6 ساعتم بخونی کافیه ولی واقعا بخون

----------


## aligolivand

خخخ شماها چی میگید بابا ۱۲ ساعت 😂😂😂😂
من دو ساعتم نمیخونم

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> کسی از الان با 12 ساعت شروع کنه خیلی زود کم میاره. 15 ساعت قرار نیست کسی درس بخونه حتی در جمع بندی


اصلا پونزده نمیشه من الان نه ساعت میخونم اخراش سر درد میگیرم 
دیگه در مورد ژنتبک راهنمایی نکردی؟

----------


## tavakoli

یاعلی 15 ساعت خیلی هست من الان با روزی 3-4 ساعت دارم نتیجه خیلی خوبی میگیرم کنکورو سختش نکنین

----------


## hamed70t

خداییش زیر 10 ساعت نمیرسه آدم به برنامه ی قلم چی ! تموم نمیشه لامصب

----------


## zista

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


وا!!اگه می خواهی کنکورتو به گند بزنی باید روزی 15 ساعت خون!! :Yahoo (100): مخصوصا این موقع سال..حالا اگه میگفت یه ماه مونده به کنکور یه چیزی...

----------


## Arya3f

بستگی داره موفق شدن از نظر شما چی باشه. اگه موفق یعنی رتبه تاپ کنکور.... اره جز ملزومات اولیه و پیش پا افتاده است ولی اگه منظورت رتبه زیر 2000 .....حداقل 9 حداکثر 12

----------


## Miss.Dr

خواسم نشد 
نخواه نیس ^_^

ادم هم از نظر جسمی و هم روحی داغون میشه.
آهسته و پیوسته خیلی مهم تره.
شاید الان آرمانی فک کنی 
ولی نمیشه عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> خداییش زیر 10 ساعت نمیرسه آدم به برنامه ی قلم چی ! تموم نمیشه لامصب


اینم حرف درستیه.
یا باید خودتو بکشی یا به برنامه نمیرسی

----------


## Danial mrs

اصلا اینجوری نیست من خودم تازه شروع کردم 
رشتم ریاضیه اما اون چیزی که میخوام رتبه 500 رو میخواد. (منظورم این بود که 500 ریاضی تقریبا سخت تر از دندان پزشکیه)
با یه برنامه پیش برو
قلم چی بد نیست.
با تمام وجود بخون.
فقط حواست باشه به یه جایی نرسی انگیزت کم شه(مثل برخوردن به یه مبحث سخت)
خودتو نباز و با قدرت پیش برو

----------


## asas

> من امسال پيشم .. تا الان هيچي نخوندم خواستم از مهر شروع كنم ولي نااميدم كردن ... با يكي از بهترين مشاوراي شهرمون حرف زدم.. رك و راست بهم گفت سال اول قبول نميشي مگه اينكه غيرحضوري بخوني و روزي ١٦ ساعت به بالا... با يكي از رتبه هاي برتر حرف زدم..بهم گفت من حتي يه روز هم از ١٥ساعت كمتر نخوندم...واقعا ديگه اميدي ندارم..من نميتونم از ١٢ساعت بيشتر بخونم بخدا نميتونم هر كس يه توانايي داره دارم فكر ميكنم من استعداد و تواناييشو ندارم و بايد واسه هميشه رشته مور علاقم يعني دندانپزشكيو ببوسم و بذارم كنار... به نظر شما بخونم امسال قبول ميشم يا بيخيال كنكور بشم ؟؟؟ يعني واقعا قبول شدن اينقدر كه ميكن سخته؟؟ حس ميكنم دارم افسرده ميشم ديگه


قبول شدن بخاطر تعداد ساعت نیس."هر کس نهایت تلاششو بکنه به همه انچه دوس دارد میرسد"امام علی
تو تمام تلاشتو بکن .تعداد ساعت مهم نیس

----------

